# -MAK ÜZERE vs. -MAK İÇİN



## salemelbg

Can someone please explain the difference between -*mak üzere* and *-mak için*? I guess both are used to denote the goal of an action and thus equal fınal clauses in English (*Bir şeyler yemek üzere mutfağa gitti* and *Hasta olmamak için bol bol C vitamini alın*.), but it seems they are not interchangeable.
Thanks!


----------



## rainarc

Hasta olmamak üzere bol bol C vitamini alın sounds funny, for instance


----------



## diriltici

_"üzere"_ assings two different meanings to sentences. 
First,  means: almost, nearly
Second, means: in order to

_"için"_ has just one meaning which is "in order to"

So, these two words are interchangable in some situations. if "_üzere_" is used to mean "_in order to_" than interchangable. But, there is an important point: "_için_" always can be substitute of "_üzere_", but "_üzere_" can't always be substitute of "_için_". In english grammar, like the relation between "because" and "in that".

 Lets look the examples you gave:
*Bir şeyler yemek üzere mutfağa gitti*.  in here, _"üzere"_ means "in order to"
*Hasta olmamak için bol bol C vitamini alın*.  _"için"_ also has the same meaning.

as you see, these words seem interchangable. than lets rewrite two sentences.

*Bir şeyler yemek için mutfağa gitti*.  There is no problem.
*Hasta olmamak üzere bol bol C vitamini alın*. Here, it is not a good sentence. Remember the rule I mentioned above: "_üzere_" can't always be substitute of "_için_" in spite of the fact that both words are used to mean "in order to".

Lets take a look these sentences.
"Okula gitmek *üzere* yola çıktım."  _"Okula gitmek için yola çıktım."_ 
"Evlenmek _*için*_ nikah salonuna gittiler."  _"Evlenmek üzere nikah salonuna gittiler."_ 
All sentences are correct. _"üzere"_ and _"için"_ are totally interchangable.

At this point, you should probably ask, how can I understand whether "_üzere_" can be substitute of "_için_" or not. My answer is you can only understand by living Turkish, not just learning. Sorry for that.


----------



## Rallino

I think "üzere" can't be used for "abstract ideas"

Bir şeyler yemek üzere.....
Hasta olmamak üzere....

"Being or not being ill" is somewhat more abstract than "personally going to the kitchen"

So is "evlenmek" (getting married)

You can use "için" everywhere; but "üzere" sounds really weird for "virtual" stuff...Maybe that helps.


----------



## diriltici

Rallino, evlenmek üzere olur gibi bence.
Mesela: “Nikâh hem aile hem de toplum için büyük öneme sahip bir sözleşmedir.Bu sebeple yalnızca kadın ile erkeğin _evlenmek üzere_ anlaşmaları yeterli görülmez."
Bu cümlede herhangi bir yanlış var gibi gelmiyor bana.


----------



## Rallino

diriltici said:


> Rallino, evlenmek üzere olur gibi bence.
> Mesela: “Nikâh hem aile hem de toplum için büyük öneme sahip bir sözleşmedir.Bu sebeple yalnızca kadın ile erkeğin _evlenmek üzere_ anlaşmaları yeterli görülmez."
> Bu cümlede herhangi bir yanlış var gibi gelmiyor bana.



Evet, aslında, tekrar okuyunca bana da normal geldi...Zaten anlık bir fikirdi benimkisi de, üzerinde pek düşünmemiştim.


----------



## diriltici

Yok tezin güzeldi yani. Belki de evlenmek somut bişeydir


----------



## salemelbg

Thanks for your efforts and energy to explain this, people! I really appreciate that! As Diriltici said, relying on your living Turkish is necessary, and that, in my case, is something very bad 
By the way, my Turkish textbook has an explanation, which I can't possibly understand (simply because it's in Turkish). But you guys will: 

"*-MEK ÜZERE* ulacı, eylemin gerçekleşme hedefini koşullu olarak gösteren tümcecikler kurar:
Doktora yap*mak üzere* Amerika'ya gitti.
Arkadaşlarıyla buluş*mak üzere* evden çıktı.

*-MEK ÜZERE* hedeflenebilen eylemlere eklendiği için, öznenin yeterliğinde eylemlerle kullanılmaz:
Ölmek *için*/üzere* herşeyi yapıyor.
Sınavda başarılı olmak *için*/üzere* çok çalıştım.
Kilo almamak *için*/üzere* spor yapıyorum.
Kış aylarında üşümemek *için*/üzere* kalın elbiseler giyinmek gerek.
Bu konuyu açmamak *üzere *kapatıyoruz.
Adam geri dönmemek *üzere *evi terk etti."


----------



## salemelbg

The same manual marks the following example as incorrect:
**Sınavı kazanmak üzere çok çalıştı.*


----------



## mrshirahara

Rallino said:


> I think "üzere" can't be used for "abstract ideas"
> 
> Bir şeyler yemek üzere.....
> Hasta olmamak üzere....
> 
> "Being or not being ill" is somewhat more abstract than "personally going to the kitchen"
> 
> So is "evlenmek" (getting married)
> 
> You can use "için" everywhere; but "üzere" sounds really weird for "virtual" stuff...Maybe that helps.


sorry, i wanted to ask, what do you mean by "virtual"?


----------



## Rallino

I can't remember what I was thinking about 11 years ago. I guess I meant that "üzere" doesn't sound good with "non-specific" actions, like "getting married". What exactly is "getting married"? It's a state of being. It's a phase in your life, rather than being a specific act. You could use "üzere" for the action of signing the marriage contract. "İmzalamak üzere İstanbul'a gitti" would work. But "Evlenmek üzere İstanbul'a gitti" is a bit weird. It's grammatically fine, but I don't think it's something you would hear very often.


----------



## Goodvibess

mrshirahara said:


> sorry, i wanted to ask, what do you mean by "virtual"?


için =for, in order to
üzere=in order to
if you see "in order to" cant be replaced with "for" means u must use= üzere. 
For me the school is important=benim için


----------

